# Before and After



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Lets see everyones dog as a baby, and now

Here's my Charlie at 13 weeks and 10 months - not the cutest pics I have but I wanted to show his colour changes


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Phoenix:
10 weeks old:










Now 2 years old:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Poppy at 2 months, the day we got her










Poppy now at 11 months


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

7 1/2 weeks










2 weeks short of 3 yrs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

9 weeks old; first day home and 11kg:










6.5 months old and 33Kg of pure cuddles:










I love these threads where I can look at everyones' beautiful dogs .


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Dogless said:


> 9 weeks old; first day home and 11kg:


Aww soo cute!! I love it when they are really wrinkly. I miss Phoenix's wrinkles!


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Aww they are all lovely  I can see this developing into a great thread.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Really interesting pics everyone - keep em coming


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glen maybe 8/9 weeks










At 1 year 9 months (taken this week)


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

roxi at 12 weeks









roxi a few weeks ago 1and a half year old










i hope this works


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruby at 8 weeks and as she is now  and also Alfie her son at 5 weeks and as he is now 8 months so i suppose he will change some more lol


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> Ruby at 8 weeks and as she is now  and also Alfie her son at 5 weeks and as he is now 8 months so i suppose he will change some more lol


Gorgeous pics  You've got 2 very beautiful dogs there


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Little woof on her first day home at 8 weeks, and then at 8 months  ( second pic is not the best as her ears are scruffy )


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

You all have gorgeous pictures! I'm gonna post mine soon


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Bumble then and now  xxxx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww they are all cuties


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

fudge at about 5 weeks








fudge about 2 months ago


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

Here is Poppy as a Puppy (not sure of age) 

































.......and today at 7 years of age.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't wait to post mine!! Got to wait a little while yet though!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

vicki.burns said:


> Can't wait to post mine!! Got to wait a little while yet though!


It will surprise you how fast that time will come .


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby as puppy and now


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of Matrix as a pupster on my laptop but here is one of him now, then Blade before and now, then Logan before and now.

(sorry if quality isn't brilliant it won't let me upload camera photos, only phone photos for some reason!)


----------

